# hanging deer -temp question



## scag52 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I hung a deer friday in my shed .Skinned , and temps were in the 20 s here. Today they came up and its 52 now . I'm working now and wont be home until 7.00 pm . Think it will be ok ?


----------



## biggenius29 (Dec 12, 2010)

It should be fine. 

If you are worried and are able to keep a stream or spray of water going over the carcas to keep the temp down. 

But I would not worry about it.


----------



## sbhooper (Dec 15, 2010)

The meat will be fine. The only problem that you will have is that you will have bad dehydration on the carcass if left very long. Usually, if a deer is going to be left hanging, it is best to leave the skin on to prevent the bad shrinkage. 

As far as the meat, though, you will be fine. Once that meat cools down, it can actually take quite a bit of warm weather without spoiling.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 16, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> The meat will be fine. The only problem that you will have is that you will have bad dehydration on the carcass if left very long. Usually, if a deer is going to be left hanging, it is best to leave the skin on to prevent the bad shrinkage.
> 
> As far as the meat, though, you will be fine. Once that meat cools down, it can actually take quite a bit of warm weather without spoiling.




It sure can...

Hitting the 20's will stiffen/crystallize the meat, 50 for a few will still be chilled from the inside. 

Sure can't beat well cured venison, got my fork in a slow-cooker as we type!


----------



## scag52 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The meat was fine as you all said it would be . Man these 12 hour shifts make it hard sometimes. 

I was under the understanding that you should always hand the deer and then skin it to let it hang. Heard that the hide would act as an insulator and it needed to be removed. I know that they hang them at the butcher shop with the skin off. Just curious


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 16, 2010)

*Just like they said*

Yep the fellas already let you know!Been in the meat business a long time, your okay.It's good that you had those low temperatures at first.Cooled quick is best.Large scale slaughter houses have blast chill coolers for right after they come off the kill floor takes the carcass down fast and then into a holding cooler.
Lawrence


----------



## flyfshrmn (Dec 16, 2010)

*skinnin' and hangin'*

What you did was just about perfect. You want to skin the animal ASAP after killing to cool the meat rapidly and prevent spoilage. It also skins a lot easier. Remove any bloodshot areas. For elk or really large deer, you have to quarter the animal right away or it will not cool properly and will spoil rapidly. Then cool to at least the 40 degree range. Once skinned, cover with a clean deer bag to keep flies and varmints away, and slow drying of the surface. If it's warmer than 40 degrees, wrap with several layers of heavy fabric or an old quilt or sleeping bag to maintain a stable temp and also to prevent freezing if it's really cold. If you have a spare fridge, quarter the deer, wrap the quarters in heavy cloth, and store in the fridge. You can keep a deer a couple of weeks like this w/o problems as long as you keep the meat below 40 degrees. I process all my own deer, elk, and antelope, and have never lost any meat or had any spoilage if treated as described. Do not use water on the meat surfaces. A moist surface grows bacteria and promotes spoilage.


----------



## scag52 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info . All takin in and stored away. Now lets see a pic of this ugliest wood hauler. LOL


----------

